# Konqueror+Flash without nspluginwrapper possible?



## sramaswamy (Jan 27, 2010)

I have a freshly installed FreeBSD 8 (stable release) running KDE4 built from ports just a couple of days ago. I want to use flash in my Konqueror/Rekonq. So I installed www/linux-f10-flashplugin. I know I have to install nspluginwrapper inorder to create the netscape version of the plugin. But I do not want to install that as it installs all those GTK libraries (don't know why?) which I don't want on my KDE4 desktop. Luckily, I have the wrapper file (npwrapper.libflashplayer.so) created by nspluginwrapper from a previous installation. So I copied the file into $HOME/.mozilla/plugins directory (which is what nspluginwrapper -v -a -i does). But Konqueror still doesn't detect the plugin 

So my question is: Is installation of nspluginwrapper mandatory? If yes, what exactly does it do? If all it does is create this little wrapper, then I should be able to use the wrapper file which I already have (created from a previous installation). Why is Koqueror not detecting the plugin? Thanks in advance.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jan 27, 2010)

If you have /usr/local/lib/npapi/linux-f10-flashplugin/libflashplayer.so, symlink to it from that same directory and see if it works.


```
~/.mozilla/plugins]$ ls -al
lrwxr-xr-x  1 user  group      60 Dec  5 11:11 libflashplayer.so -> /usr/local/lib/npapi/linux-f10-flashplugin/libflashplayer.so
-rwx------  1 user  group  130770 Jan 19 17:32 npwrapper.libflashplayer.so
```


----------



## sramaswamy (Jan 27, 2010)

Thanks for your response. I'm sorry I forgot to mention that I already had that file (libflashplayer.so) in my plugins directory. Anyway I did what you suggested (create a symlink) once again, but Konqueror still fails to detect the plugin.


----------

